# Did a high cervix after ovulation mean pregnancy for you?



## mypitsthelife

Hi Ladies,

Jumping over from the TTC forum. I'm reading alot of contradicting information regarding the cervical position after ovulation and that its not a reliable indication of possible pregnancy however I also see many ladies ask the same question as I have. I'm 10 DPO and my cervix was low for a few days past ovulation but rose back up at 6dpo and has stayed pretty high. I'm curious as to how many of you tracked your cervical position after pregnancy and discovered it was high and then went on to get a BFP.

Congrats to you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I see you probably want the answer yes as yours is high but I found out I'm pregnant today and have had low firm open cervix which I get before AF so for me it wasn't an indication. Hope you have your bfp xx


----------



## Marini_Mare

mine wasn't super high but it was DEFINITIVELY closed by at least 7dpo and didn't feel big & swollen like it usually does before AF (and -tmi- I started getting white cream cm instead of drying up like usual) ... its still higher and on the harder side :) my nips are usually a bit touchy when I ov too and that never went away and they just got more sore until BFP @ 10dpo, then finally the rest of my boobs started hurting :cry: 

I also did OPKs from ov day... they faded but not as much as usual and started getting darker at 7dpo... then I started getting faint bfp lines at 9dpo!


----------



## mypitsthelife

Thanks girls. I can't tell if its open or closed - I haven't figured out that part yet but its definitely high. It dropped after OV, then my vaginal walls were really swollen for one day and it rose up at 5-6dpo and has stayed there. I'm 10dpo now and tested today with an Equate early result and got a bfn. I was going to hit up the dollar tree to get some cheapies today. I hope its my bfp month!


----------



## Monkey monkey

I'm pretty sure mine was high, it used to stay pretty high pretty much all the way through and then suddley drop literally on the day of AF or at the latest the day before


----------



## Lozdi

My cervix was in a different place everyday after O. I only checked it a few times after the first bfp and it became unreachable for the most part but occasionally came down very low and worried me abit. The cervix is a fickle organ and personally I wouldn't trust it as a reliable indicator of pregnancy.


----------



## Marini_Mare

mypitsthelife said:


> Thanks girls. I can't tell if its open or closed - I haven't figured out that part yet but its definitely high. It dropped after OV, then my vaginal walls were really swollen for one day and it rose up at 5-6dpo and has stayed there. I'm 10dpo now and tested today with an Equate early result and got a bfn. I was going to hit up the dollar tree to get some cheapies today. I hope its my bfp month!

if you feel around it you'll feel the hole in the cervix (really weird) but if its open it'll be a wider spot than if its closed, wont necessarily feel like a hole :haha: :blush:

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/

they have pics & great explanations on this site!


----------

